# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  حقائق عن عالم البرزخ

## سراج منير

**  *حقائق عن عالم البرزخ*  *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* *هذة حلقات رحلة الدار الاخرة ارجوا من الله تعالى ان تكون نبراسا لكل مسلم* *حتى يكون على بصيرة من امرة ويعمل لما بعد الموت* *اولا الحلقة الاولى بعنوان* *حقائق عن عالم البرزخ* *حقيقة 1 * *-       يدفن العبد في الأرض التي خلق منها**-      * *- قال الحبيب : إذا قضى الله لعبد أن يموت بأرض جعل له إليها حاجة " أو قال : " بها**إذا ما حمام المرء كان ببلدة         دعته إليها حاجة فيطير** -و روى  الترمذي " وعن أبي هريرة ، قال خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : يطوف ببعض نواحي المدينة ، و إذا بقبر يحفر ، فأقبل حتى وقف عليه ، فقال : لمن هذا ؟ قيل لرجل من الحبشة ، فقال : لا إله إلا الله سيق من أرضه و سمائه حتى دفن في الأرض التي خلق منها "**  –واخبر ابن مسعود أنه قال : إذا كان العبد بأرض أوثبته الحاجة إليها حتى إذابلغ أقصى أثره قبضه الله فتقول الأرض يوم القيامة : رب ، هذا ما استودعتني "** - : قال علماؤنا رحمة الله عليهم : فائدة هذا الباب تنبيه العبد على التيقظ للموت و الاستعداد له بحسن الطاعة و الخروج عن المظلمة ، و قضاء الدين ، و إتيان الوصية بماله أو عليه في الحضر ، فضلاً عن أوان الخروج عن و طنه إلى سفر ، فإنه لا يدري أين كتبت منيته من بقاع الأرض** -و أنشد بعضهم :**مشيناها خطى كتبت علينا         و من كتبت عليه خطى مشاها**و أرزاق لنا متفرقات               فمن لم تأته منا أتاها**و من كتبت منيته بأرض           فليس يموت في أرض سواها** - عن ابن مسعود ، أن الملك الموكل بالرحم يأخذ النطفة من الرحم فيضعها على كفه ، ثم يقول : يا رب ، مخلقة أو غير مخلقة ؟ فإن قال مخلقة ، قال : يا رب ما الرزق ؟ ما الأثر ؟ ما الأجل ؟ فيقول : انظر في أم الكتاب ، فينظر في اللوح المحفوظ ، فيجد فيه رزقه ، و أثره ، و أجله ، و عمله ، و يأخذ التراب الذي يدفن في بقعته و يعجن به نطفته .**فذلك قوله تعالى : " منها خلقناكم و فيها نعيدكم " ،  -**  وعنة عبدالله ، قال : إن النطفة إذا استقرت في الرحم أخذها الملك بكفه ، فقال : أي رب أمخلقة أو غير مخلقة ؟ فإن قال : غير مخلقة لم تكن نسمة و قذفنها الأرحام دماً ، و إن قال : مخلقة ، قال : أي رب أذكر ، أم أنثى ؟ أشقي ، أم سعيد ؟ ماالأجل ؟ و ما الأثر ؟ و ما الرزق ؟ و بأي أرض تموت ؟ فيقول : اذهب إلى أم الكتاب ، فإنك ستجد هذه النطفة فيها ، فيقال للنطفة : من ربك ؟ فتقول : الله . فيقال : من رازقك ؟ فتقول : الله ، فتخلق ، فتعيش في أجلها ، وتأكل رزقها ، و تطأ أثرها ، فإذا جاء أجلها ماتت ، فدفنت في ذلك المكان** حقيقة 2** -  مايتبع الميت إلى قبره و بعد موته و ما يبقى معه فيه**1- ونقل  أنس عن الحبيب انة قال : يتبع الميت ثلاث . فيرجع اثنان و يبقى واحد : يتبعه أهله و ماله و عمله فيرجع أهله و ماله و يبقى عمله 2-وعنة انة قال  " سبع يجري أجرها للعبد بعد موته و هو في قبره : من علم علماً أو أجرى نهراً أو حفر بئراً أو غرس نخلاً أو بنى مسجداً أو ورث مصحفاً أو ترك ولداً يستغفر له بعد موته "**3-وقال    : إن مما يلحق المؤمن من عمله و حسناته بعد موته : علماً علمه و نشره ، أو ولداً صالحاً تركه أو مصحفاً ورثه ، أو مسجداً بناه ، أو بيتاً لابن السبيل بناه ، أو نهراً أجراه ، أو صدقة أخرجها من ماله في صحته تلحقه بعد موته**حقيقة 3**  هول المطلع**1-وقال الحبيب  : لاتمنوا الموت فإن هول المطلع شديد "**2-و لما طعن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال له رجل : إني لأرجو أن لا تمس جلدك النار فنظر إليه ثم قال : إن من غررتموه لمغرور . و الله لو أن لي ما على الأرض لافتديت به من هول المطلع**. 3-و قال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه : أضحكني ثلاث و أبكاني ثلاث . أضحكني مؤمل دنيا و الموت يطلبه ، و غافل ليس بمغفول عنه ، و ضاحك بملء فيه لا يدري أأرضى الله أم أسخطه ؟ و أبكاني : فراق الأحبة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و حزبه ، و أحزنني هول المطلع عند غمرات الموت ، و الوقوف بين يدي الله يوم تبدو السريرة علانية ثم لايدري إلى الجنة أو إلى النار**4-و- بلغ به أنس بن مالك قال : ألا أحدثكم بيومين و ليلتين لم تسمع الخلائق بمثلهن : أول يوم يجيئك من الله تعالى ، إما برضاه و إما بسخطه و يوم تعرض فيه على ربك آخذاً كتابك ، و إما بيمينك و إما بشمالك و ليلة تستأنف فيها المبيت في القبور و لم تبت فيها قط . و ليلة تمخض صبيحتها يوم القيامة.**حقيقة 4**  القبر أول منازل الآخرة و في البكاء عنده ، و في حكمه و الاستعداد له**- : كان عثمان رضي الله عنه إذا وقف على قبر بكى حتى يبل لحيته فقيل له : تذكر الجنة و النار و لاتبكي و تبكي من هذا ؟ قال " إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : إن القبر أول منازل الآخرة . فإن نجا منه أحد فما بعده أيسر منه و إن لم ينج منه فما بعد أشد منه**"- 2- وقال   : ما رأيت منظراً قط إلا و القبر أفظع منه "* *فإن تنج منها تنج من ذي عظيمة       و إلا فإني لا إخالك ناجياً**-       -و  " عن البراء قال : كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في جنازة . فجلس على شفير القبر فبكى و أبكى حتى بل الثرى ثم قال : يا إخواني لمثل هذا فأعدوا**-       * * -  واعلم ان -أول من سن القبر ؟ :**الغراب لما قتل قابيل هابيل .. و قد قيل : كان قابيل يعلم الدفن و لكن ترك أخاه بالعراء استخفافاً به ، فبعث الله غراباً يبحث التراب على هابيل ليدفنه . فقال عند ذلك " يا ويلتى أعجزت أن أكون مثل هذا الغراب فأواري سوآة أخي فأصبح من النادمين " حيث رأى إكرام الله لهابيل بأن قبض الله الغراب له حتى واراه . و لم يكن ذلك ندم توبة . و قيل : ندمه إنما كان على فقده . لا على قتله .**قال ابن عباس : و لو كانت ندامته على قتله لكانت الندامة توبة .**و يقال : إنه لما قتله قعد يبكي عند رأسه . إذ أقبل غرابان فاقتتلا . فقتل أحدهما الآخر ثم حفر له حفرة فدفنه ، ففعل القاتل بأخيه كذلك . فبقي ذلك سنة لازمة في بني آدم . و في التنزيل " ثم أماته فأقبره " أي جعل له قبراً يواري فيه إكراماً له و لم يجعله مما يلقى على وجه الأرض تأكله الطير و العوافي - .** -و حكم القبر :** أن يكون مسنماً . مرفوعاً على وجه الأرض قليلاً غير مبني بالطين و الحجارة و الجص فإن ذلك منهى عنه –** -و روى  مسلم  " عن جابر قال : نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أن يجصص القبر و أن يقعد عليه و أن يبنى عليه " .** - و خرجه  الترمذي  أيضاً " عن جابر ، قال نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أن تجصص القبور و أن يكتب عليها و أن يبنى عليها و أن توطأ " ،* *  .** - قال علماؤنا رحمهم الله : و كره  مالك  تجصيص القبور ، لأن ذلك من المباهاة و زينة الحياة الدنيا و تلك منازل الآخرة ، و ليس بموضع المباهاة ، و إنما يزين الميت في قبره عمله ،** - و أنشدوا :**و إذا وليت أمور قوم ليلة        فاعلم بأنك بعدها مسؤول**و إذا حملت إلى القبور جنازة    فاعلم بأنك بعدها محمول**ياصاحب القبر المنقش سطحه   و لعله من تحته مغلول** -و في  صحيح مسلم  ، عن أبي الهياج الأسدي قال : قال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه : ألا أبعثك على ما بعثني عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ؟ ألا تدع تمثال إلا طمسته ، و لا قبراً مشرفاً إلا سويته .**11--و قال  أبو داود  في  المراسيل  ، عن عاصم بن أبي صالح : رأيت قبر النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم شبراً أونحواً من شبر يعني في الارتفاع . و أنشدوا :**تزود من معاشك للمعاد       و قم لله و اعمل خير زاد**و لا تجمع من الدنيا كثيراً         فإن المال يجمع للنفاد**أترضى أن تكون رفيق قوم        لهم زاد وأنت بغير زاد ؟**و قال آخر :**إذا أنت لم ترحل بزاد من التقى        و لاقيت بعد الموت من قد تزودا**ندمت على أن لا تكون كمثله          و أنك لم ترصد كما كان أرصدا**و قال آخر** :**أسلمني الأهل ببطن الثرى         و انصرفوا عني فيا وحشتا**و غادروني معدماً يائساً            ما بيدي اليوم إلا البكا**و كل ما كان كأن لم يكن            و كل ما حذرته قد أتى**و ذا كم المجموع و المقتنى         قد صار في كفي مثل الهبا**و لم أجد لي مؤنساً ها هنا         غير فجور موبق أو بقا**فلو تراني و ترى حالتي              بكيت لي يا صاح مما ترى**و قال آخر :**و لدتك إذ ولدتك أمك باكياً         و القوم حولك يضحكون سروراً**فاعمل ليوم أن تكون إذا بكوا       في يوم موتك ضاحكاً مسروراً**حقيقة 5**اختيار البقعة للدفن**-        خرج  البخاري  و  مسلم  ، عن أبي هريرة ، قال : أرسل ملك الموت إلى موسى عليه السلام ، فلما جاء صكه ففقأ عينه. فرجع إلى ربه ، فقال : أرسلتني إلى عبد لا يريد الموت ، قال : فرد الله إليه عينه ، و قال : ارجع إليه ، و قل له : يضع يده على متن جلد ثور ، فله بما غطت يده كل شعرة سنة ، قال : أي رب ، ثم مه ؟ قال : ثم الموت ، قال : فالآن . فسأل الله أن يدنيه من الأرض المقدسة رمية حجر فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " لو كنت ثم لأريتكم قبره إلى جانب الطريق تحت الكثيب الأحمر " .        * *-       * *  -و في رواية ، قال : جاء ملك الموت إلى موسى عليه السلام ، فقال له : أجب ربك ، قال : فلطم موسى عين الملك ففقأها ،** -و-قال  الترمذي  ، " عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : من استطاع أن يموت بالمدينة فليمت بها ، فإني أشفع لمن مات بها   وقال عمر   : اللهم ارزقني شهادة في سبيلك و وفاة في بلد نبيك .**حقيقة 6**ضغط القبر على صاحبه و إن كان صالحاً**1- النسائي  " عن عبد الله بن عمر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : هذا الذي تحرك له عرش الرحمن و فتحت له أبواب السماء ، و شهده سبعون ألفاً من الملائكة ، لقد ضم ضمة ثم فرج عنه "    يعني سعد بن معاذ**.2-وعن عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : إن للقبر ضغطة لو نجا منها أحد لنجا منها سعد بن معاذ " .وقال : " لقد ضم صاحبكم في القبر ضمة**3-و : لما دفن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ابنته زينب جلس عند القبر فتربد وجهه ، ثم سرى عنه فقال له أصحابه : رأينا وجهك يا رسول الله تربد آنفاً ، ثم سرى عنك . فقال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : " ذكرت ابنتي و ضعفها ، و عذاب القبر فدعوت الله ففرج عنها ، و أيم الله لقد ضمت ضمة سمعها ما بين الخافقين**4-و  عن رجل . قال : كنت عند عائشة فمرت جنازة صبي صغير فبكت . فقلت لها : ما يبكيك يا أم المؤمنين ؟ فقالت : هذا الصبي بكيت له شفقة عليه من ضمة القبر**حقيقة 7** نسيان أهل الميت ميتهم و في الأمل و الغفلة**1- قال  الحسن  : الغفلة و الأمل : نعمتان عظيمتان على ابن آدم . و لولاهما ما مشى المسلمون في الطرق .: لو علمت متى أجلي ؟ لخشيت ذهاب عقلي . و لكن الله سبحانه من على عباده بالغفلة عن الموت . و لولا الغفلة ما تهنوا بعيش و لا قامت بينهم الأسواق .**حقيقة 8**في رحمة الله بعبده إذا أدخل في قبره**1- قال  عطاء  : أرحم ما يكون الرب بعبده . إذا دخل في قبره و تفرق الناس عنه و أهله .* * و كان الداراني  يقول في دعائه : يا من لا يأنس بشيء أبقاه ، و لا يستوحش من شيء أفناه ، و يا أنيس كل غريب ، ارحم في القبر غربتي ، و يا ثاني كل وحيد ، آنس في القبر وحدتي .        * *-و حيث يقول :**أيها الواقف اعتباراً بقبري       استمع فيه قول عظمي الرميم**أودعوني بطن الصريح و خافوا    من ذنوبي و آيسوا من نعيم**قلت : لا تجزعوا علي فإني         حسن الظن بالرؤوف الرحيم**و دعوني بما اكتسبت رهيناً        غلق الرهن  عند مولى كريم**حقيقة 9**ما يقال عند دخول المقابر و جواز البكاء عندها**1:- قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قد  نهيتكم عن زيارة القبور فزوروها . فإن في زيارتها تذكرة " فإنها تذكركم الآخرة     كنت نهيتكم عن زيارة القبور ألا فزوروها فإنها ترق القلب و تدمع العين و تذكر الآخرة و لا تقولوا هجرا    ،**4-وفى  -مسلم  "  عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قلت يا رسول الله : كيف أقول إذا دخلت المقابر ؟ قال : قولي السلام على أهل الديار من المؤمنين  و المسلمين ، و يرحم الله المستقدمين منا و المتأخرين . و إنا إن شاء الله بكم لاحقون " خرجه  مسلم  من حديث بريدة أيضاً .                        و زاد : " أسأل الله لنا و لكم العافية "    ( صحيح ) قولي: السلام على أهل الديار من المؤمنين و المسلمين و يرحم الله المستقدمين منا و المستأخرين و إنا إن شاء الله بكم لاحقون     ( م ن ) عن عائشة    ( صحيح ) السلام عليكم دار قوم مؤمنين و إنا إن شاء الله بكم لاحقون وددت أنا قد رأينا إخواننا قالوا: أولسنا إخوانك ؟ قال: بل أنتم أصحابي و إخواننا الذين لم يأتوا بعد قالوا: كيف تعرف من لم يأت بعد من أمتك ؟ قال: أرأيت لو أن رجلا له خيل غر محجلة بين ظهري خيل دهم بهم ألا يعرف خيله قالوا: بلى قال: فإنهم يأتون يوم القيامة غرا محجلين من الوضوء و أنا فرطهم على الحوض ألا ليذادن رجال عن حوضي كما يذاد البعير الضال أناديهم: ألا هلم ألا هلم فيقال: إنهم قد بدلوا بعدك فأقول: سحقا فسحقا فسحقا    * *يا صاحبي قم فقد أطلنا             طول المدى هجود ؟**فقال لي : لن تقوم منها          ما دام من فوقنا الصعيد**نذكر كم ليلة نعمنا                في ظلها و الزمان عيد**و كم ينير همى علينا                   سحابة ثرة بجود**كل كأن لم يكن تقضى               و شؤمه حاضر عتيد**حصله كاتب حفيظ                  و ضمه صادق شهيد**يا حسرتا إن تنكبتنا                رحمة من بطشه شديد**يا رب عفواً فأنت مولى             قصر في حقه العبيد** * *واخر دعوانا ان الحمد للة رب العالمين*

----------

